# Going to Frankie & Benny's this Sunday...



## Jazzaman (Mar 18, 2011)

A CKD diet's nightmare :whistling:

Anyone been there before and know of anything I can eat without kicking me out of ketosis?

The last time I went, I had the New York Chicken which was a whole breast covered in bacon and cheese and BBQ Sauce. I assume the BBQ sauce is a no go, so I could probably ask for it without. But then your options are only fries or potatoes if I remember rightly. In a perfect world, I'd use the day as a refeed one, but I'm only 4 days into my CKD :cursing:

Jay


----------



## SamG (May 12, 2009)

Sorry mate can't help on the CKD front as I can't remember the menu in much detail but frankie and bennies is awesome. Particularly like their chicken pasta, simple but great.

Now, enough rubbing it in because you can't have carbs, as you've mentioned the chicken with bacon and cheese should be excellent whilst in ketosis I would think. Otherwise, plenty of steaks and nice fatty burgers. I'm sure there'll be plenty of alternatives and you won't go hungry on the protein and fats side of things. Just avoid any of the sauces and use the cheese for flavouring IMO.


----------



## Jazzaman (Mar 18, 2011)

In a perfect world where I had £20 to **** away on food I'd get the Mixed Grill Platter: A 23oz* meat feast! Sirloin steak, bacon steaks, pork and herb sausage and a quarter cut chicken. Served with roasted cherry tomatoes on the vine, flat mushroom, house fries and a fresh rocket and Italian hard cheese garnish. BBQ sauce served on the side.

Jay


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

Jazzaman said:


> In a perfect world where I had £20 to **** away on food I'd get the Mixed Grill Platter: A 23oz* meat feast! Sirloin steak, bacon steaks, pork and herb sausage and a quarter cut chicken. Served with roasted cherry tomatoes on the vine, flat mushroom, house fries and a fresh rocket and Italian hard cheese garnish. BBQ sauce served on the side.
> 
> Jay


that'll give me wet dreams


----------



## smaj210 (Aug 1, 2009)

steak with salad

burgers without the bun and fries


----------



## koicarp (Oct 23, 2010)

what about prawns do they do them .if not just see what the waitress is like .give her a good seeing to .


----------

